# CROWNTAIL BREEDING



## rubybetta777 (May 11, 2008)

um im trying to breed a crown tail male and wild female betta splenda. i need help she always rejects him


----------



## PDXfishy (Jul 15, 2008)

Read a little, do your research. You can't just throw fish together and expect them to breed automatially. No offense, but a few hours ago, you asked about what to feed your fish. Breeding takes a little knowledge. 

Always treat your fish well. That's the most important prerequisite to successful breeding.


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

im surprised they havent tried to kill each other yet if you just plopped them together. you have to be 110% sure you know what your doing by doing all your online research. you need to get all the objects and materials you'll need. And the male has to have made a bubblenest and the female needs virtical stripes or somthing like that- im no expert.

as agree to what was said. Master the way of betta keeping way before you start thinking about breeding


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The female has to be ready to accept the male or he could kill her.


----------



## Mz.KayKay (Aug 14, 2008)

*Ok*

I would say maybe she aint interested but i need to know how do u breed ?


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Breeding bettas is not an easy endeavor. You'll need to condition the mates separately, slowly introduce them, and that's just the easy part.

Raising the fry requires extremely good water quality, live micro foods (such as vinegar eels, microworms or baby brine shrimp) and lots of attention. When they get older you'll need individual containers for every male. Keep in mind that they lay 100-500 eggs when they breed, so that's a LOT of space.


----------

